
More Protection from Unwanted Software - cleverjake
http://googleonlinesecurity.blogspot.com/2015/02/more-protection-from-unwanted-software.html
======
Fogest
I am interested to see how well this will work. I know I have already had
Chrome in the past warn me of downloads that are malware, but I am excited to
see if it will work even better!

